# laser fun..



## NewLondon88 (May 16, 2011)




----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 16, 2011)

*Cooooooooooooooool night lite:wink:*​


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 16, 2011)

LOL .. you're one of the only logos I had handy..


----------



## Andrew_K99 (May 16, 2011)

I need to get me one of lasers!  Great work!

AK


----------



## MarkD (May 16, 2011)

Very cool night light! The round pen stand looks awesome as do the others. 
Someone has waaaay too much free time! :biggrin:


----------



## witz1976 (May 16, 2011)

Very cool!!  That light is pretty sweet!


----------



## CaptG (May 16, 2011)

Nice work Charlie.  You are really getting good with that laser.


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks, guys .. not enough free time, really. I get these ideas when I'm on
the road, write them down and then bring all these index cards into the shop..
take them out .. and can't read a damned one of them. 
But I've got more ideas I just can't get to yet.


----------



## btboone (May 16, 2011)

Lasers are good.:good:


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 16, 2011)

btboone said:


> Lasers are good.:good:



LOL .. you would know..


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 16, 2011)

Cool stuff Charlie.


----------



## Woodlvr (May 16, 2011)

I really like the clock and the first pen stand. Nice work.


----------



## el_d (May 16, 2011)

Really nice work Charlie.

Have you seen those longer LED lightbars with the laser work on the Acrylic? do you do any of those????


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 16, 2011)

Too many fun things to do with a logo..
The night lights are pretty neat.. and bright, too.
(for a night light..) I'm going to try edging them 
with black marker to see if they throw off less
light. They're about 1/3 watt.

Lupe .. yes I've seen them, was thinking about
ordering some LED rope and making some bases.
But.. don't really have any place to market things
yet, so it would be more 'play' than serious work.
Once creative-dimensions.net is fully online, we'll
start offering promo things like that.


----------



## traderdon55 (May 17, 2011)

Seeing all this cool work makes me want a new toy for the shop. Now I just need to come up with a way to convince my better half I need a laser when she already complains because my shop is bigger than our house.


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 17, 2011)

traderdon55 said:


> Now I just need to come up with a way to convince my better half I need a laser when she already complains because my shop is bigger than our house.



But .. wouldn't a new laser help you make the house bigger? :tongue:


----------



## hanau (May 17, 2011)

very cool, what laser system are you using?


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 18, 2011)

I have an old Mercury 30 watt. Slow .. very slow on acrylic.. but it works, 
and it can do some nice stuff if you treat it right.

Finally got the camera to take a pic. Some days it works, some days ... eh!
This is a 'tree' for pendants, keychains, bracelets and such. Wanted to see
if my brain could put it together and actually have it come out working
right. I'll probably make a few changes, but it locks together very securely
and will lock into a base. Not sure about what to use for a base.. acrylic
would work, but it's a 12" base and that's pricey. Mirror would look cool.
Maybe just turn a wood base and print out a template to cut mortises with
a chisel for the feet to lock into. Dunno yet.
The four sides have cleats that lock into each other and two square rings
that snap around the four columns. Surprisingly stable.

and yes.. it really does look better with the paper taken off :tongue:


----------



## Padre (May 18, 2011)

Charlie, this laser is making the artistic side of you LEAP out!   Great stuff!!!  I will be ordering some of the pen stands too.  How cool!


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 20, 2011)

Heya Chip .. thanks! It does make your mind go in different
directions, wondering what you can do and how far you can
push the materials.. found a piece of smoky gray in the pile..
(middle oval is smoke, but it looks black in the pic)
  See you Sunday?


----------



## Woodlvr (May 20, 2011)

OK Charlie-Now you are just showing off:tongue::biggrin:  Nice work. I really wish that I had pushed my boss (LOML) harder about 5 years ago when I was thinking about whether or not I could really find a use for a Laser. DUH ME!!:redface: Is my clock finished yet? LOL.


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 20, 2011)

LOL .. the clock isn't done yet. I'd tell you how much longer, but ...
.. but the clock isn't done yet.  HA!

You can always look around.. the Chinese imports have come way down in 
price.. just make sure you can get some help if you need it


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 24, 2011)

still having fun...  more night lights.


----------



## Woodlvr (May 25, 2011)

WOW (again) My soon to be 16 yr old granddaughter is a "Marilyn" addict. She would want us to buy all of the nightlights and would plug them into every outlet in the house.  Nice work.


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 25, 2011)

Hey.. there's a LOT of Monroe photos out there .. do you have a good
electrician? :tongue:


----------



## wizard (May 25, 2011)

Charlie, Beautiful stuff...You are on a roll ! Let the creativity flow...Thanks for showing. Regards, Doc


----------



## el_d (May 25, 2011)

Nice Charlie, I saw these on the other forum, Didnt know it was you....... Great work.


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 25, 2011)

yeah.. man of many names :tongue:
Now I've got to dig out some photos and turn those into night lights.


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 26, 2011)

Lasers .. the most fun you can have with your pants on.




ps.. the film masking is still on the acrylic, so it looks dull. When you 
peel it off, it looks nice and clear.


----------



## Rounder (May 26, 2011)

I have been doing some serious thinking(scarey I know), but that laser would do a whole lot better if you...........SENT IT TO MY HOUSE!!!:biggrin:
I worked at a place a few years ago that did some engraving and I tried my darndest to get the boss to buy one of the Epilog lasers to do the engraving with. That would be so much fun! Only limited by the imagination it somes. Some pretty cool stuff you are doing there.


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 26, 2011)

You know .. we were just talking about what to do with the laser and
Alton said "we should send it to Randy" but we didn't have your address
so we burned it.


----------



## alphageek (May 26, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> Lasers .. the most fun you can have with your pants on.
> 
> 
> View attachment 52611
> ...




I think I like that, but I am extremely disappointed that all you could find was 3 pens and a sharpie for the picture!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## witz1976 (May 26, 2011)

alphageek said:


> NewLondon88 said:
> 
> 
> > Lasers .. the most fun you can have with your pants on.
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## el_d (May 26, 2011)

alphageek said:


> I think I like that, but I am extremely disappointed that all you could find was 3 pens and a sharpie for the picture!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



LOL......funny Dean.


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 26, 2011)

hey.. that Sharpie wasn't easy, you know. They have a tendency to
melt with you turn them. and they kinda squish between centers.


----------

